# is it possible to have a few real plants



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

just wondering, if i had the money for co2 regulators and all that i'd do it but sadly i dont


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

the co2 there is a diy section on it i think its in the information bit. and i have been experamenting on my comm tank i have 1.1wpg no co2 and a few plants i have valls mainly started off with a tiny ball of java moss its grown huge and the valls have started spreading (or babies like the wife calls em)heres a couple of pics
View attachment 63738

View attachment 63739

View attachment 63740

sorry need to get some updated pics done you should see em now


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes try some anubias, there are others also....


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> just wondering, if i had the money for co2 regulators and all that i'd do it but sadly i dont
> [snapback]1049197[/snapback]​


Most definately, I started out tying java moss and fern to roots and rocks which actually over time made beautiful layouts. You could try some crypts and anubias. They will grow extremely slow but will live. Oh and the DIY co2 system is for smaller tanks, like 30 gal and under. I wouldnt even bother with the above mentioned plants.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes you can ! Look at my tank here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85947

I dont use co2 , just 1 waterchange/week.
3 of my 4 65 watts tubes are on 6-8 hours/day.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> just wondering, if i had the money for co2 regulators and all that i'd do it but sadly i dont
> [snapback]1049197[/snapback]​


yes, it is possible, but not recommended for the most part. u can buy lil tablets that disperse CO2 into the tank for cheap, and there are small lil kits that will inject CO2 for like $20. if u want nice healthy plants get some sort of CO2, it doeznt have to be spendy


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

right on , thanks guys

stugge your tank looks awesome, im definatly goona experiment with my 130 gallon im getting ready, fake plants just wont cut it


----------

